# Job work and client refusing to pay



## loweandsons (Aug 31, 2019)

I have been working on a job the past 2 weeks because I'm by myself have contract signed by client. Posting pictures of work as of yesterday Keep in mind a full day of work was done today including floating and sanding. Everything in her text is a lie. What do we do. They are refusing to let me back over and told me to come get my tools and she will have to find someone to fix the work and that if it cost more than what she owes us she will sue us for the difference. But is refusing to pay the 1100 they owe


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

what's her beef?

are you behind schedule?

odd that out of the blue she won't pay & wants you out....


----------



## loweandsons (Aug 31, 2019)

I told her 3 weeks even tho I knew it would be done sooner. They have been a problem from the start.


----------



## loweandsons (Aug 31, 2019)

Does the work look incorrect/wrong/bad in any way. It is a residential home extension. They framed it up with 15" centers 🤦‍♂️ so I fought that also


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Do you do much drywall?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loweandsons (Aug 31, 2019)

Yes I have done several drywall jobs all with pleased customers


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

can't tell much from the pics...

but the drywall doesn't exactly look professionally done.

would tend to make me wonder about the rest of the job...

15" centers????...who framed it?


----------



## loweandsons (Aug 31, 2019)

Like I said earlier these were pictures BEFORE sanding and floating


----------



## loweandsons (Aug 31, 2019)

The homeowner framed it up


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

so what's their beef????


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like a blister. Lol










Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Calidecks said:


> Looks like a blister. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whole drywall job looks like crap, finished or not...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Lot of heavy edges. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

no explanation of what the owners beef is...


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

A) we have no clue what the scope of your contract is. 
B) we have no clue what the text says or what the customer is taking issue with. 
C) there are several things that look questionable in those pictures.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I imagine those got cleaned up.
What was the HO’s concern, IN YOUR OPINION?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tough to go by pictures. Looks like, could be,....

If the HOs framed it, railroading is the wrong way to go, IMO. If you do railroad, keep the vertical joints off the studs. It's more work, but covers framing issues better.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Probably going to cost more than $1100 to fix.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

You need to get a different job, my friend, because a "tree fiddy" job would look much better and the guys doing it do much better work.

2 weeks of work and the job is a mess. Go get your tools and pray they will not take you to court, and if they will I can't blame them.


----------



## tang (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm with Greg! I don't think drywall's your jam. Leave the tools....


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

You're screwed just leave your drywall tools you shouldn't be using them.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Hard to give you any good info, when we don't really know what is going on.

Why did you get booted off the job?

Where are located?

Are you Licensed, if licensing is required?

What's your contract like? :whistling

The drywall job is pretty rough, but we still don't know if that's why you got tossed.

What was your SOW?

And just for the record, doing work for HO who half-assed a portion of a project, and then wants to hire someone to follow it, is going to go about as well as castrating yourself in back of your van with a pair of tin snips.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Hard to give you any good info, when we don't really know what is going on.
> 
> Why did you get booted off the job?
> 
> ...


Its a cult thing...

https://nypost.com/2019/08/21/man-arrested-after-botched-castration-surgery-in-florida/


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Its a cult thing...
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/08/21/man-arrested-after-botched-castration-surgery-in-florida/





There was a pretty well known case up here, when, apparently, a bad batch of LSD was going around.

College kid was tripping pretty bad, and performed a self-castration, and then washed the bad boys down the tub drain.

Evidently, they contained "gophers and monsters and snakes", so they had to go. :blink:


The Paramedic who responded to that call was the teacher when I took the EMT course. I got all the gory details. It was one of the funniest things I've ever heard.


They looked for them for a while, but never could recover them. Fortunately, he won't be breeding.





We now return you to your previously-scheduled botched drywall job. :blink:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

So the air and weather is fine up there, but don't trust the water?

OK, gotcha...
Here, we have to be wary of breakfast cereal. It can kill ya.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> So the air and weather is fine up there, but don't trust the water?
> 
> OK, gotcha...
> Here, we have to be wary of breakfast cereal. It can kill ya.


Nah, water's fine.

It's just the idiots in the college town.

I won't even drive through that $#!Thole. 

Rest of the county is great thought. :thumbsup: :laughing:



And what's up with your cereal? :blink:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Nah, water's fine.
> It's just the idiots in the college town.
> I won't even drive through that $#!Thole.
> Rest of the county is great thought. :thumbsup: :laughing:
> And what's up with your cereal? :blink:



https://www.nbcnews.com/news/crime-...lling-wife-spiking-her-cereal-heroin-n1047276


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Nah, water's fine.
> 
> It's just the idiots in the college town.
> 
> ...


You mean to say you don't go hang out on the plaza...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

:no:

Nope.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Not to mention the butt joint on the ceiling should have been done before the Flats, And should overlap.

Did you sheet rock the job?


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

The pictures don't tell much. I think I can see several areas that don't look good. You said, still needs sanding and floating. I think it needs more work, before sanding. But, it may look different in person.

As asked before, what are their reasons for firing you? I'm suspecting poor quality of work. Of course homeowners often start picking stuff apart, long before you are done.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

loweandsons said:


> I have been working on a job the past 2 weeks because I'm by myself have contract signed by client. Posting pictures of work as of yesterday Keep in mind a full day of work was done today including floating and sanding. Everything in her text is a lie. What do we do. _*They are refusing to let me back over and told me to come get my tools and she will have to find someone to fix the work and that if it cost more than what she owes us she will sue us for the difference. But is refusing to pay the 1100 they owe*_


Well, questions have been asked and answers not given by you that would give insight into how we can help... without more info, you're going to get continued speculation (and some continued critiques)...

I'm not going to add to the critique of the pics, as it's been covered fairly well, but the good news for you is that it doesn't work that way in most states... she can't both toss you off the job and not give you the opportunity to fix your perceived mistakes while not paying you AND then want to hire someone else to "fix" your mistakes and go after you for the difference. 

If you're ever in a similar situation, and you feel they're incorrect in their perception/assessment, simply tell the customer *"you're critiquing and unfinished product, but let me know your concerns and I'll make note of it"*... most people just want to be heard and acknowledged in situations like that...

As to her paying you, you're going to have to determine whether the $1100 is worth chasing in court if she's cutting ties... but that also means you're going to have to defend those pics in court, and as you can see here, that might not go so well... 

In the interim, cut her "suing" objective off at the knees and send her a certified, return receipt (and regular mail copy) letter letting her know that you stand ready to address any concerns that she has because you stand by the end result of your work but that work was interrupted and stopped from getting to the end result by her actions. Include a bill for the work... 

Then collect your tools and move on... not much you can do after that...


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

I do see some lifting on the pics...that right? 

Drywall on homeowner framing?

Besides that, I always get 1/3 down and never had a problem with anyone doing so.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

tang said:


> I'm with Greg! I don't think drywall's your jam. Leave the tools....


I see potential if taught . Don't throw them under the bus until they've been taught properly. 

I hired a few lately that could do it . But wouldn't listen . One old dude was 60 said he had a drywall business in florida for 30 years . I put him out In the garage with a bonus room . He destroyed it . 
It was like the first time a homeowner tries doing drywall . And I've seen first time homeowners do better work .
I just figured this guy is too far gone .


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> I see potential if taught . Don't throw them under the bus until they've been taught properly.
> 
> I hired a few lately that could do it . But wouldn't listen .* One old dude was 60 said he had a drywall business in florida for 30 years . * I put him out In the garage with a bonus room . He destroyed it .
> It was like the first time a homeowner tries doing drywall . And I've seen first time homeowners do better work .
> I just figured this guy is too far gone .


Just cause he had a drywall business for 30 years doesn't necessarily mean he was the drywaller.... :whistling :laughing:

Some owners think they can do what their talent does... :no:


----------

